# Bugari vs Юпитер



## beckford (6 Окт 2010)

Уважаемые коллеги!

Есть ли существенная разница между этими баянами? Какие плюсы и минусы у этих инструментов? И если выбирать то какой лучше?

Жду Ваших мнений и советов!


----------



## bombastic (6 Окт 2010)

это 2 большие разницы- бугари кнопочный аккордеон, а юпитер это русский баян. лучший в своем роде. это бесконечный разговор, поэтому просто наберите в поиске обговоренных тем)


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Дек 2010)

Смотрел 3 тур конкурса баян и баянисты, где ребята играли с камерным оркестром в зале академии Гнесиных.
Играло 6 человек:
Абдураимов, Пуриц - Юпитер
Шмельков - тульский баян Классик
Серб - Бугари
Два китайца - Пиджини.

Так вот, бугари самый слабый по звуку, и бедный по тембру
У Юпитера мощная левая и средняя правая.
Пиджини поразил мощью и красотой тембра в правой, левая тоже ненамного отстает от юпитера


----------



## vbaev (21 Дек 2010)

У Шмелькова очень хороший баян! на мой взгляд круче многих "Юпитеров".


----------



## Jupiter (22 Дек 2010)

oleg45120 писал:


> Пиджини поразил мощью и красотой тембра в правой, левая тоже ненамного отстает от юпитера


Справка: у обоих китайцев стоит Юпитеровский аккорд(Черновский). Кстати,оба ждут от Баринова Юпитера ,но попросили поменять в левой регистры как у Пиджини... Поэтому и ждут пока. А вот в Пиджини Ф.Липса тоже стоят Бариновские звуковые "внутренности", но аккорд не так ярко звучит...


----------



## zet10 (22 Дек 2010)

ЮпитерБаринова хорош!Но Рассматривайте также "Юпитер" Гусарова!В конкуренции рождается истина!Но Гусаров дешевле,Баринов ДОРОЖЕ...соответственно и качество))...Обратите также на модель"Пиджини-Сириус"..стоит присмотреться если есть деньги!


----------



## Jupiter (22 Дек 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Обратите также на модель"Пиджини-Сириус"..стоит присмотреться если есть деньги!



Ага.Присмотритесь..И заметите,что уже полностью скопирован левый полукорпус Юпитера...И даже реггистровая часть один в один Юпитер.А знаете почему? Юпитеровские резонаторы с аккордом..От товарищей Чернова,Гаврилина и ещё кто то...Потоком...Цена от 4 до 6 тысяч за аккорд(пасаженный на резонаторы,настроенный)...
А вообще то Пиджини молодцы: полностью захватили лет 8 назад Китайский рынок,лет 15 назад- восточноевропейский. И очень простым способом: поставка своих инструментов за треть цены во все учебные заведения ,начиная от училища и выше. Ох боюсь что "сожрут" они наш Юпитер... Хотя Пиджини сделала большую глупость,с моей точки зрения.Они полностью перешли на изготовление своих голосов. Разругались на этой почве с бывшими друзьями голосовиками Италии(там то всего две фабрики да отдельный цех Сабатини).И теперб пособирали "под свои знамёна" всех голосовиков,которых нашли в Восточной Европе...И не звучит...Поэтому пока период становления. ..Покупают "голоса" на стороне...(Россия,Чехия,Германия). Спасибо Вам,Zet10, за предложение ,но как то дороговато Сириус теперь стоит...от 16 до 21 тысячи евро...У Баринова за 8500 новый можно взять,вторую модель,с крепким Бесединским аккордом,кстати, Васильевски напоминает по всем параметрам, или Гусаровский баян за 7500 евро,хотя его корейцы уже делают...Механика стучит,как швейная машинка...
Будем скоро все на Пиджини играть.Как китайцы...


----------



## zet10 (22 Дек 2010)

Jupiter писал:


> но как то дороговато Сириус теперь стоит...от 16 до 21 тысячи евро...


Речь идет о модели которая стоит теперь 32 т.е как это не грустно!Jupiter писал:


> Будем скоро все на Пиджини играть.


С такими ценами скоро вообще играть ни кто не будет))...Кроме Китайцев на коих инструментах благополучно играют в той же Италии(пример аккордеон "Паганини") или России...типа аккордеона "Тула"...как говориться "Не гнался бы ты поп за дешевизной"!...Это демагогия! Не возможно отдать приоритет одной фабрике!В любом бренде есть плюсы и минусы,и это можно понять когда ты опробируешь тысячи инструментов.(и ни чего не устроит).Если человеку дано от бога играть,он хоть на "Бревне"сыграет...а если нет такого дара,то хоть"Пиджини","Юпитер" или еще чего подавай...все равно толку не будет.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (22 Дек 2010)

После всех подобных обсуждений такое ощущение, будь-то "итальянцы" и в подмётки не годятся "Юпитерам". Почему-же на них всё-же играют? Может это вообще дело вкуса? Русские очень как-то критичны к инструментам.


----------



## zet10 (22 Дек 2010)

У любой фабрики есть удачные инструменты и наоборот.Все рассуждения что лучше,а что хуже это утопия.Я уже говорил что удачный инструмент можно купить если самому сидеть на фабрике и "тыкать" и носом что-б они подгоняли инструмент под тебя!Из тысячи пересмотренных мной инструментов всех брендов за долгое время по настоящему удачных инструментов было около десятка,в остальных случаях нужно было постоянно что-то дорабатывать!Это касаемо готово-выборных инструментов,в готовых моделях все гораздо проще и удачнее!


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (11 Сен 2011)

А про готовые, что можете рассказать?


----------



## Jupiter (11 Сен 2011)

Однажды Сергей Баринов сказал: лучший аккордеон -это конечно Итальянец,но с левым корпусом "моим".Разумеется ,голоса в левой наши.А вот правую руку,пожалуй ,у итальянцев первенство не отобрать как по звуку ,так и по качеству. 
О баянах говорить нельзя вообще: итальянцы уступают и Воронежу,и Туле, и даже Гусарову. Баринова ,вернее , фабрику под его управлением, я бы в ряд не ставил.Просто БАЯН- это наш инструмент. Правильно на форуме написали: кнопочный аккордеон. Всё,что сейчас делает Скандали,Бугари и прочие итальянские фабрики -это пародия по корпусц на русский баян. Корпуса на сантиметр выше и шире.Толщина грифа: Пиджини,Скандали,некоторые модели новые Бугари -приближены к Юпитеру и Акко/Тула. Этим летом я привёз в Италию Юпитер,с Черновским аккордом,без пикколки в левой, вообщем- баян нормальный,не выставочный для "затирки глаз".Показал в Кастельфидардо директору фабрики. Так вот: после просмотра он сказал: "Мы(итальянские изготовители) думали,что хоть по механике держим ещё первенство,но оказалось ,что мы уже в ж... и отстаём уже ,особенно,по левой механике.
Но повторюсь: аккордеоны всё же у Итальянцев лучше. АККО- это всё же баяны с клавишами...


----------



## bayanistka (28 Окт 2011)

В недалёком прошлом довелось поиграть на новом Бугари Селекта. Сразу почувствовал дискомфорт и неудобство в восприятии обеих клавиатур, да и по звучанию как бы глуховат ( про бас и пикколо вообще нет и речи,) Баяном назвать не могу, кнопочный ак-он это боле подходит. Вывод:Предпочитаю играть на Юпитере, даже если не новый...


----------

